# Christmas



## Rebbetzin (Dec 25, 2010)

CHRISTMAS. . . . . 
What other time of the year do you sit in front of a dead tree and eat candy out of your socks???!!!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep, gotta be Christmas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Never thought about it that way before...


----------

